# KW Farms SN Earth Angel kidded-2 doelings



## marilyn (Sep 19, 2012)

KW Farms SN Earth Angel kidded twin doelings last night. Mom and babies are doing great. Both doelings will be for sale after weaning.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

oh my gosh they are so cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HOw cute!!


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL KIDS!!! And both does, I bet you are so proud! Wish I lived closer, I might have to come bring one home.


----------



## marilyn (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Always happy to see those little girls  This was our first year with Nigerians and we got 4 boys and 6 girls total. Very happy with that ratio


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Precious!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! They are beautiful!  Glad Angel and babies are doing well and twin doelings on her FF...not bad at all! :thumb:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a thing for the little ones ...  They're so adorable! I'd snatch that little girl up in half a heartbeat if I hadn't just reserved two new goats and am saving up for a Karakachan livestock dog


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Gorgeous babies!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable - congrats


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful bunch there! Congrats!!


----------



## marilyn (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone


----------

